

How To Write 75,000 Words In 100 Days - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/write-750-daily/

======
jared314
I wonder if this could be applied to writing programs. You can't really keep
the word count metric for programming, but you could go for total size of a
solution (functions, modules, time from first commit to last commit, etc).

